# New Logo



## David Pence (Sep 12, 2010)

Been sick, so, messing around with a new Logo for TTF. This is, after all, TTF's tenth year! Still needs some work.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 13, 2010)

That's looking pretty good - it would be great to have a logo back.


----------



## David Pence (Sep 13, 2010)

I updated it a bit ... vBulletin sure does compress the h-e-double toothpicks out of the image. Check out this better version.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 14, 2010)

Lookin Good!:*up


----------



## David Pence (Sep 15, 2010)

Another revision, plus a couple somewhat different versions to check out as well.

Removed for Final.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2010)

I think the one with the red lettering looks best. 

Would the entire color scheme be the same regardless of which of these banners you are using, or would it differ depending?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2010)

I like version 3 best.

Many years ago we started to implement the idea of having one main, default banner and a couple secondary ones that were tied together with alternative skins, but that didn't last long for some reason. 

What was great about that was that it made the site look and feel more interesting, since when you got tired of, say, the default green skin, you could pick not just another skin but get a different banner to boot, which really contributed to the site having a diverse look. Kind of how we had a whole unique skin & banner for the role playing sub-fora pre-vB4, which was just wonderful, even -- dare I say it? -- magical. :*o

Also, it encouraged members to be creative and actively participate in the site's look, which I think is always good for bringing a community closer together, especially a smaller one like ours. Heck, even I, with my meagre Paint Shop skills, managed to churn out a couple of banners based on paintings by Ted Nasmith (this one; even went so far as to get official permission from the guy) and Roger Garland (this one). I still remember a couple members complementing me on them, which was rather gratifying, considering my modest craftsmanship.

So, Dave, do you think this is an idea worth entertaining or would you still prefer to have One banner to show on them all? :*p


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2010)

*ahem*

Everything he knows about Paintshop Pro I taught him. :*p:*p


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to mention that, but then I wasn't sure it would necessarily come out as a compliment, considering...;*)


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, as you must have noticed I said "everything he knows I taught him", and not that "I taught him everything I know." so it's all good. :*p:*p


----------



## David Pence (Sep 16, 2010)

Removed for Final.

Yes, I'm leaning towards that too.

I do want to get a more fitting theme for the site up. I just don't want to be a version of the other Tolkien sites out there.


----------



## David Pence (Sep 17, 2010)

Removed for Final.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 20, 2010)

They look _great_ dapence. Personally, I like the gradient one a little more of the two


----------



## Starflower (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually like the non-gradient better


----------



## David Pence (Sep 22, 2010)

A few more to consider.

Removed for Final.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 22, 2010)

They're all fine, but the one thing I definitely prefer on some is a darker sky, as opposed to the lighter one. Stars just don't shine that bright. :*p


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2010)

Sharkey said:


> They're all fine, but the one thing I definitely prefer on some is a darker sky, as opposed to the lighter one. Stars just don't shine that bright. :*p


 
Well no two trees grow alike either, but there is artistic interpretation.:*D


----------



## David Pence (Sep 27, 2010)

I removed the other 'versions' as it was getting confusing.

This should be pretty much the 'final' version of the new logo.


TTF Shield
The shield's theme is of course based in imagery from "The Silmarillion." You could use a more inclusive them, but that I felt that would be cluttered and already done to excess elsewhere. All the events that take place in Tolkien's works spring from the events in "The Silmarillion."


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 27, 2010)

Look forward to seeing this at the top of the page.:*up


----------



## David Pence (Oct 10, 2010)

A version of it anyway ...


----------

